# My chis won't play with toys, fetch etc.



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Is there a way to teach them how to play? They have no interest in chew toys, kongs, soft toys, ropes etc. THey just aren't real mouthy and they don't fetch. It would be fun to play with them but you throw a ball and they look at it and then back at you; feet firmly planted. 
Curious if it is normal for the breed or if this is just my weirdos.  
Tricia


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Milo has a basket of toys he will quite happily empty out one by one until he chooses which is for a good chew.
If i throw a ball he will chase it but he will not bring it back to me he kinda stops halfway back and goes to chew it! 
No help i know but wanted to let you know Milo wont retrieve either!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

How old is your dog?
Have you had s/he since a puppy or was s/he a rescue?


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi. I have 2 chis. ! is 1 1/2 and the other is 5. Neither will retrieve. THey also both are really not mouthy at all. I expect it of the older one as he is more astute. But the little one is full of energy and likes to romp. Just looks are me like I am nuts when I throw the thing. 
Tricia


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

No retreivers or tuggy fans in this house either!
They like to carry their toys and sleep with them or grab one to encourage the others to chase them but they rarely 'play' with them.
Although Heidi has this bright fuschia pink loofah dog that is 3 times her size that she likes to grab and shake. She looks ridiculous!!LOL


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

I tried Milo and he actually did retrieve! First time since I had him I used words I use for training and he soon got the hang of it! Never thought he would do it!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine play with paper, bugs, and each other...while their toys collect dust.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Have you had them since pups? If not and you got them as adults they may not have been brought up around toys and dont really know what to do with them.
If you have had them since pups were they playful pups? Did they show interest in toys when pups? Maybe its just their personality to not be interested in toys.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

My Daisy doesnt play with toys, i dont think she did that at the breeders, and being older it's not looking like that will change.
It's fine by me, she is a total sweetheart, and loves being near me more.

She still has fun playing with Darla and chasing her etc...
Darla plays with toys a load though being the puppy. x


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

My boys love to play with toys, mostly squeaky toys. Kobi absolutely LOVES to play fetch and we have to play fetch with him several times a day. Peanut & Butters don't play fetch but they do enjoy a good game of tug-o-war with their blankies!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco loves to play, he has three very favorite toys. His Piggy,green Bone,( this was from his secret santa) and a pull toy, they all squeak and we play with one or all of them every night. He loves to squeeze them and make them squeak, and he likes to play fetch with them. Funny he wont play fetch outside, but he will in the house. He hates it if I'm on the computer or reading a magazine, he will talk and talk or jump on my lap from side to side until I stop and give him all my attention. I know, I just realized last night that he has me well trained. LOL.


----------

